# SHUNA CASTLE - island mansion



## Castledown (May 25, 2011)

Shuna castle is the main residence on a small island off Scotland's west coast, around 20 miles south of Oban. The house sits on a raised site near the north point of Shuna island, its turrets and towers just visiable from the shore at Arduaine. Built only 100 years ago by Neill Gillies, the house was originally home to Viscount Selby and family. The last owners were the Gullys who lived in the house until 1985 when the running of the place became too expensive. Since then the building has deteriorated rapidly and reportedly suffered lightning damage.

The castle was built of brick and concrete, and there are some attractive stone window surrounds and other quirky feautures which really caught my eye. The overall style is eclectic, with square, round and hexagonal towers and windows of about every shape you can imagine! According to BAR the poor building quality is responsible for the fast decline of Shuna castle, and walking around it I was quite shocked at how bad it's got in under 30 years. The upper floors in all of the largest rooms have totally collapsed and though the troublesome flat roof is still on, it isn't doing much at all to protect the structure. The place is still full of furniture, clothes, books and kitchen equipment, it really gives a sense of how the owners must have just walked away leaving most of their posessions! Edward Gully is the current owner, he's involved in various business ventures around the island but doesn't live there full time.


----------



## RichardH (May 25, 2011)

Mmm. Pebble-dash really does sprinkle fairy-dust on castles, doesn't it? 

Very nice windows and innards though. Such a shame that it became too expensive to maintain.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 25, 2011)

Looks like a great explore. I'd seen this on the [email protected] and wondered what it was like inside.


----------



## Snips86x (May 25, 2011)

This is fantastic. I love old castles and this is no exception. I can see why it was so expensive to maintain and looks like it would be worse in this day and age. Great Pics Castledown. Thanks!


----------



## night crawler (May 25, 2011)

Oh my what a state it has gotten in to, I think the shrubbery growing on the roof is causeing the demise of the place.


----------



## lost (May 25, 2011)

Good work, I've always been curious about this one too. Shame it's in such poor condition.


----------



## nelly (May 26, 2011)

Nice, a very impressive from the outside and very trashed on the inside


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2011)

Nice one Castledown, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## tommo (May 26, 2011)

wow nice one now that would be great place to own, chuck a large sum of cash at it and it would be a great place to stay at weekends


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 26, 2011)

now thats a stair case, looks a good explored, nice report!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 27, 2011)

That's a very impressive building, great photos and report


----------

